# Planos del amplificador PRO DJ PVS 1500



## curramba (Abr 14, 2014)

hay algún amigo que tenga los planos del amplificador PRO DJ PVS 1500 se lo agradecería 
mucho gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2014)

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------

